# Tsaiko: The Taiko Drum Library



## Sean Beeson (Aug 30, 2007)

[align=center]




[/align]

Greetings V.I. Control,

I am here to announce the release of *Tsaiko*, (pronounced psycho) the taiko drum library. 


The taiko were recorded in a concert hall from multiple perspectives to allow for the most user control. 


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*Demos*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Tsaiko/Demos/tsaiko_demo_1.mp3 (Tsaiko Demo 1 -christianb)_ High-Energy piece that employing multiple Tsaiko patches._

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Tsaiko/Demos/tsaiko_demo_5.mp3 (Tsaiko Demo 2 -scoredog)_ A mixed percussion demo with guests, Flying Hand Percussion/RMX._

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Tsaiko/Demos/tsaiko_demo_2.mp3 (Tsaiko Demo 3 - Tom Salta)_ A demo featuring authentic sounding taiko._

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Tsaiko/Demos/tsaiko_demo_4.mp3 (Tsaiko Demo 4 -Justin Wasack)_ Minimalist demo, no post processing, all economic patches._

http://www.seanbeeson.com/Tsaiko/Demos/tsaiko_demo_3.mp3 (Tsaiko Demo 5 -christianb)_ A piece featuring a more relaxed side of Tsaiko._

Tsaiko User Demo 1 - Dan Reynolds_ User written demo with a very natural sounding Tsaiko._


More Demos Coming Soon!


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*Website and Store*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Tsaiko Store

Tsaiko Website

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


*Tsaiko*, is a multi-sampled taiko percussion library with the premise being user customizability of ambience and tone. *It includes:*


*Thousands of taiko samples*

- Left and right-hand hits.

- Dozens and dozens of velocities.

- Individual and unison ensemble hits from four taiko.

- Head hits, shell hits, and stick clicks. 

- Recorded in 24-bit, 44KHz.

- Almost 2 gb of taiko samples.


*Microphone Perspective Control*

- Recorded in a concert hall from various locations.

- Balcony, in-hall, stage, and a close "three-set" microphone perspectives.

- Each taiko was recorded from three-set close perspective to capture subtle nuances.

- Top head, bottom head, and overhead microphone position.


*Customizability*

- User has access to all wave files/samples.

- User can add or remove any microphone perspective they wish.

- Includes almost fifty patches. 

- Includes scripts to help control microphone perspectives.



The introductory price is *$49 USD*, and it is being offered as a Kontkat 2 (Ver. 2.1.0.0.1 and newer) Digital Download. 

More demos are coming, as well as additional patches and sounds. (which will be released as free updates.)

Please check it out! If you have any questions, please let me know. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Minimun Requirements

*SAMPLER:* Kontakt 2: Version 2.1.1.001 or newer.

*RAM:* At least 1.5 gb RAM

*HD SPACE :* At least 1.8 gb of hard drive storage

You will also need a program to "un-zip" the .rar file 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*NOTES ON PURCHASING *

After payment is processed, you will gain access to the download via the "account" page.

You will have two chances and 48 hours to download the product, if for some reason your download cannot be completed, please contact the support team.

Thank you for checking this out,
Sean Beeson


----------



## Ed (Aug 31, 2007)

Id get this if it were Giga3 :(


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 31, 2007)

Ed, stop living in the past. 8)


----------



## synthetic (Aug 31, 2007)

Me too. 



choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Ed, stop living in the past. 8)








http://www.tascam.com/i-873-232-128-0-BFE61420.pdf (Kontakt vs GVI White Paper)


----------



## zareone (Aug 31, 2007)

I have downloaded it, and WOW!! it has quite a lot of instruments I think it has 4 different Taikos (A,B,C and D) and it has lots of multis, with EQ, compressor limiter, some with delay... there are programs for any subject! Some are more natural, others are super compressed and punchy. Some are CPU friendly and others are CPU killers. I'll try it longer tomorrow, but I think I won't regret having buought it.

True Strike 2 is in my list, but maybe for next year, since it's no cheap.

Another percussion library that seems to be good is Impact:Steel one. 

I think Tsaiko, for it's price, it's a no brainer


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home (I had the download going while I was away), and tried them out. Man, these are the definition of EPIC taiko drums. I notice also some more intimate drum sounds possible, too. They'll definitely sound good with my orchestral work.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 31, 2007)

They sound amazing, I agree. Punchy! Who cares if they are authentic or what, the demos sound great.


----------



## johncarter (Sep 1, 2007)

GREAT !


----------



## Ed (Sep 1, 2007)

synthetic @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> They sound amazing, I agree. Punchy! Who cares if they are authentic or what, the demos sound great.



giga3reeeeeeeeeeeee :(


----------



## Jackull (Sep 1, 2007)

Just tried few patches & I can see already how this gonna be very handy. And just right for the price, excellent instrument.

Good job Sean, any plans for future updates?

-jackULL


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean,

The great feedback pushed me to purchase! I'm having trouble with the download option. I'm on Mac + Safari, and there just doesn't seem to be a way to download without opening it up from within the browser (no saving to disk).


----------



## Jackull (Sep 1, 2007)

I think I warned Sean about people who uses Mac will gonna have trouble saving, as I experience & figured it out after couple more try. Ned, I don't remember which option I choose from drop down but it will save on your desktop as .txt (pc file). Just remove the .txt extension so it will read as .rar, then it should work. Just make sure you have the option to download it few times to try different saving as.

-j


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments. We currently have a solution for the Safari and Mac users, and strangely enough, not all Safari users are having this problem.

Ned: Sent you an e-mail 

ED: Giga 3 is in the talks. If the K2 versions lives along enough, we will definetly be releasing a Giga 3 version.

Jackull: We are already working on a free update which will include more patches, more sounds, like shouts, stomps, growls, hoots, and a few other things as well as some other general improvements. As for the release of this? As fast as we can get it done


----------



## dannthr (Sep 1, 2007)

この太鼓は高くないよ

I thought I'd post, for NAP for his great VOP review, my impressions of Tsaiko (this is a post I made at another forum, and I have pasted it here) :



> So, I wanted to, as a customer give any impressions I had and pre-impressions I had over the library.
> 
> (At the end of my post is a little excerpt of something that I'm working on with Tsaiko--it's like a reward for reading  )
> 
> ...



I hope that was helpful for people.

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 1, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> Sean,
> 
> The great feedback pushed me to purchase! I'm having trouble with the download option. I'm on Mac + Safari, and there just doesn't seem to be a way to download without opening it up from within the browser (no saving to disk).



DL works fine here with Mac + Firefox. Back later with impressions.


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 2, 2007)

Ed, K2 isn't that pricy if you got any KontaktPlayer beased software, there is an "upgrade" option for around one third less of original price. A VI probably would have to cost approx. the same to get things running... you'd be better off buying K2 now if you really want it 

PolarBear


----------



## synthetic (Sep 2, 2007)

Leave Ed alone. If he prefers a better-sounding sampler with double the polyphony, that's his prerogative.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 2, 2007)

synthetic @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> If he prefers a better-sounding sampler with double the polyphony, that's his prerogative.



Don't want to open a can of worms, but how can a sampler sound better than another one while it's basic function is just to play back samples?

... and even if GS would have triple the polyphony, it wouldn't be a problem for K2 because you can open several instances within your sequencer

... and assumed the 2GB barrier per program/sequencers will be broken soon, would I be able to open up 16x K2 in my sequencer on one computer??

o-[][]-o


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 2, 2007)

synthetic @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Leave Ed alone. If he prefers a better-sounding sampler with double the polyphony, that's his prerogative.



I've been wondering about difference in audio quality between those tow, do you really think there's difference? I thought i heard one at one point but thought it was in my head maybe.



> Don't want to open a can of worms, but how can a sampler sound better than another one while it's basic function is just to play back samples?



I think they both handle audio differently. :?


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 2, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> I think they both handle audio differently. :?



Yes, but even if. Why should a sample sound different if it's just triggered through a host with a midi note??

Is there a special enhance EQ supercompress bit depth variizer in GS3? )


----------



## sbkp (Sep 2, 2007)

Geez, can't you guys just let Sean sell his Taiko lib? 

(But in answer to your question, I imagine that a couple of places audio might get altered are: mixing into a single output, volume modification, sample rate conversion, bit depth changes... One hopes that if you're not changing sample rate or volume, and if you're routing each instrument to a separate channel, then they'd leave the audio alone, but who knows?)


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 2, 2007)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they both handle audio differently. :?
> ...



I wont lie to you it's all beyond me. All i know is i "though" i heard a difference. I'm pretty sure i heard a difference but it "might" have been due to different sound card settings i don't know. And I'm not going to re-install GS3 just to find out. :wink: 

I think it's an interesting subject though.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 2, 2007)

sbkp @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Geez, can't you guys just let Sean sell his Taiko lib?



I forgot to say the Taiko drums sound great. Good price too! :wink:


----------



## KingIdiot (Sep 2, 2007)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they both handle audio differently. :?
> ...



If the instrument isnt samped chromatically, then the resampling process may sound different between samplers. You will hear different aliasing artifacts between all samplers depending on the CPU "optimizing" they do.

BTW this isnt just limited to resampling, but probably filters and just general signal chain too... just riffing on the thought that those arent part of the process in playing back a sample (thought they are)


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 2, 2007)

Guys, I just wanted to say to Ed, that his standpoint isn't a very economical one. The thread you all are going to do is now here:
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=91704

So please, back to topic (which is Tsaiko!) 
PolarBear


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 2, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> sbkp @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, can't you guys just let Sean sell his Taiko lib?
> ...



Haha thanks Fernando, I am gald you like the sound and the price


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 2, 2007)

Price was perfect for me as well. Not too expensive, just right for a nice, versatile taiko library.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 3, 2007)

Great sounding library - congratulations! And a price, that doesn't shy me away completely. What's about the "introductory price", btw? Is it a time limited offer?


----------



## KingIdiot (Sep 4, 2007)

BTW, good luck on the lib. Great Price and Great demos!


----------



## FireGS (Sep 4, 2007)

I love it so far! $50 is a GREAT price!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 4, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> Great price?!? What are you guys . . . made out of money?!? That $49 means there's gonna be some very unhappy strippers tonight!
> 
> I picked up this library and it's really well done. I love the variety and quality of sounds and haven't even gone through them all yet. Top notch.
> 
> And yeah . . . you guys are right. The price makes it a no-brainer. 8)



You will get a lot more "bang" for your buck with Tsaiko


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 6, 2007)

I am not sure I want to buy anything from a company, that can't/won't answer a very simple and legitimate question: [highlight=cyan]"What's about the "introductory price", btw? Is it a time limited offer?"[/highlight]

I am a bit low on money right now and would like to wait, but if the company's reluctance to answer this question is a token of its customer relations, then I think I will skip Tsaiko entirely. Too bad, because it does sound great :x


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> I am not sure I want to buy anything from a company, that can't/won't answer a very simple and legitimate question: [highlight=cyan]"What's about the "introductory price", btw? Is it a time limited offer?"[/highlight]
> 
> I am a bit low on money right now and would like to wait, but if the company's reluctance to answer this question is a token of its customer relations, then I think I will skip Tsaiko entirely. Too bad, because it does sound great :x



If the price would have three or four zeros, I would totally understand, but come on, it's 49 bucks. Don't you think your post is a bit harsh? Maybe Sean just have overread your post?!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 6, 2007)

Waywyn @ 6th September 2007 said:


> If the price would have three or four zeros, I would totally understand, but come on, it's 49 bucks. Don't you think your post is a bit harsh? Maybe Sean just have overread your post?!


Maybe $49 is peanuts to you - it isn't to me. And if I can't get a simple answer to a simple question, what happens if I some day really need help with this library? Same silence? I don't think I am being too harsh.

But, if Sean really did overread my post (however that is possible), he has a chance to react now. That's why I posted again.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Waywyn @ 6th September 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If the price would have three or four zeros, I would totally understand, but come on, it's 49 bucks. Don't you think your post is a bit harsh? Maybe Sean just have overread your post?!
> ...



I honestly read it, and thought I replied :oops: hehe. I have answered this same question on a number of other forums as well, which definetly added to my absent mindedness.

The price is going to stay where it is at for the time being. People seem to appreciate this price point, and although the library isn't selling like hotcakes, I think that at $49, potential customers can continue to be attracted.

Initially, I wanted to raise it a few $ so that when a customer uses Pay-pal that once their % is subtracted that is it still >$50, but I think it will stay at $49 for the entirety of its lifespan. I also have no plans to drop the price either, because we will be adding more free content in the near future, (for current users) and you already do get quite a lot for $49.


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Maybe $49 is peanuts to you - it isn't to me.



2nd this. And I'm glad this is the prize for next couple weeks. Here is no money for TS2 in sight so I'll be ready to buy this big bangs for $49.

Sean, you did some photos during the recording session? Would be great to see some of it on your Psycho, upps, Tsaiko website.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 6, 2007)

Sean Beeson @ 6th September 2007 said:


> I think it will stay at $49 for the entirety of its lifespan.



Thanks, that's what I was hoping to hear.  I'll buy it then, when things ease up a little. I have some large bills looming in the horizon.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2007)

mixolydian @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe $49 is peanuts to you - it isn't to me.
> ...



I do actually have some photos, although they aren't from "during" the recording session, they were taken during earlier mic tests. I will put them up soon


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> I am not sure I want to buy anything from a company, that can't/won't answer a very simple and legitimate question: [highlight=cyan]"What's about the "introductory price", btw? Is it a time limited offer?"[/highlight]
> 
> I am a bit low on money right now and would like to wait, but if the company's reluctance to answer this question is a token of its customer relations, then I think I will skip Tsaiko entirely. Too bad, because it does sound great :x



My goodness, some serious whining going on here! If you've been in sample land for more than ten minutes, you'll know that $49 is indeed chicken feed for a library like this. I'm sort of baffled why Sean's selling it at such a cheap price... but hey, who's to complain. 

And yes, your post WAS harsh. Typically when someone has a seemingly pressing question for a developer, it's best to contact them directly by email. I'm sure this isn't the only forum that Sean frequents to plug his library, and therefore unrealistic to expect him to immediately heed to every whim.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Waywyn @ 6th September 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If the price would have three or four zeros, I would totally understand, but come on, it's 49 bucks. Don't you think your post is a bit harsh? Maybe Sean just have overread your post?!
> ...



No, not to me, but generally peantus in terms of libraries.
Seriously, how many 49 buck libs you'll find out there who prove good quality and are not just single samples strechted over 4-5 semitones and contain one velocity layer?

To set that right, I appreciate every penny, but sometimes (and I don't say that about you specifically) people easily spend "49 bucks" during the month on things which are absolute crap.

I have a buddy who asks me everytime when I got something new (little things like movies or an online rpg with a monthly fee) how I could afford to buy this or that ... he wouldn't be able to do this, where do I take all the money?
I simply say "You smoke, me not" .. (just one example)


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 6, 2007)

How much can you sell a lib for that's just Taiko's anyways? Wonder what people would be willing to pay.


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 6, 2007)

Waywyn @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> To set that right, I appreciate every penny, but sometimes (and I don't say that about you specifically) people easily spend "49 bucks" during the month on things which are absolute crap.
> 
> I have a buddy who asks me everytime when I got something new (little things like movies or an online rpg with a monthly fee) how I could afford to buy this or that ... he wouldn't be able to do this, where do I take all the money?
> I simply say "You smoke, me not" .. (just one example)



I could bet Nicki doesn't smoke. :D I stopped it 2 years ago.

...Yeah, I liked to be one of those guys who spent 49 easely for crap. The good thing is these library isn't crap, and it's just for $49 and I'm preparing for the download.  Yeeehaa, big bangs!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2007)

choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> How much can you sell a lib for that's just Taiko's anyways? Wonder what people would be willing to pay.



JUST TAIKO!!! :shock: :D (Can you ever have enough?!)

In defense of my product, I must say that I wanted to make sure that the customer really gets a lot for $49, and I feel I have crammed a lot into the package. (With more to come in the future!)

When different prices were run-by Tsaiko's testers, a majority felt that $49 was very low, but at $49, people can easily afford it and feel good about their purchase.


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 6, 2007)

Easy , Sean, easy... it's choco.

"Who are you carrying all those bricks for anyway... choco??? Is that it? Choco? Well I tell ya, let me give you a little inside information about choco... Choco likes to watch, he's a prankster! Think about it! He gives men and stinks, he gives you this extrordinary gift and then what does he do - I swear - for his own amusement, his own, private, cosmic gag reel, he sets the drools in opposition. It's the goof of all time. Look - but don't touch! Touch - but don't taste! Taste - but don't swallow! Ahahaha... And while you're jumping from one foot the the next, what is he doing? 

He's laughing his sick f'in azz off! He's a tight ass, he's a sadist, he's an absentee landlord! Worship that never!" :D

Slightly altered... from Devil's Advocate 

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> Waywyn @ 6th September 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, how many 49 buck libs you'll find out there who prove good quality and are not just single samples strechted over 4-5 semitones and contain one velocity layer?
> ...



The smoking thing was just a placeholder for all the stuff we spent money on. You go through a warehouse and buy a magazine you read once on the restroom ... or you missed to buy some beer for the evening, so you go to the gas station and get a bottle or two for a few cents more ... 

Again, 49 bucks are not peanuts to me, but for libs in general.
Samplelibs are not cars or chewing gums. There is a certain price range and all I wanted to say is, that 49 bucks in terms of samplelibs are really not big money.

There is not a problem about not having a lot of money, but you talk about stuff and had doubts that Sean didn't read your post and see ... a few days later you get a straight answer ... patience is another thing ... did you ever went to the Audioease forum and ask stuff about Altiverb?
Man, you are happy if you really get an answer within a week!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 7, 2007)

R. Soul @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 06 said:
> 
> 
> > How much can you sell a lib for that's just Taiko's anyways? Wonder what people would be willing to pay.
> ...



I would call this a supplement or a complement. If I wanted to compete with them, I would have sampled more percussion instruments and released a more robust package which would cost much more than Tsaiko 

Some composers use taiko quite a bit, and with this package, I hope to appeal.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 7, 2007)

Waywyn @ 7th September 2007 said:


> Man, you are happy if you really get an answer within a week!


I am happy, if I get an answer at the same time or before people, who post *after* me. Especially, if it is a simple question, that has an equally simple answer. A "yes" or "no" would have done it. Otherwise I get the impression, I am being deliberately ignored. And that does not make me happy.

But, I am happy now, if it is any consolation to you


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 7, 2007)

A few points, IMHO of course:

1. In a forest of posts one can easily get overlooked and go unanswered.

2. If one is looking for a slight, one will always find it.

3. Whatever one's financial circumstances, in the world of sample libraries $49 IS peanuts.


----------



## redleicester (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, for m ten pence worth, I'm very pleased, meant to pop in and say so a week ago, but have been up against deadlines.

Top job Sean. One thought - have you got any press coverage?


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 7, 2007)

redleicester @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> Well, for m ten pence worth, I'm very pleased, meant to pop in and say so a week ago, but have been up against deadlines.
> 
> Top job Sean. One thought - have you got any press coverage?



Working on it my friend  Any ideas? hehe


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> I am happy, if I get an answer at the same time or before people, who post *after* me. Especially, if it is a simple question, that has an equally simple answer. A "yes" or "no" would have done it. Otherwise I get the impression, I am being deliberately ignored. And that does not make me happy.



Come on man, if you really want to reach and contact someone, there is pm on this forum and also email on the tsaiko website ... it is not even the developers forum. Please! :roll:


----------



## Ed (Sep 7, 2007)

Please do a stand alone library, thankyou please!


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 8, 2007)

Tsaiko rocks the floor!! =o Thanks Sean for this instrument. It's very playable and has a damn fine quality. If your Tsaiko turns out to be a success make sure to release other instruments.

I'll hit the "advertisement-drum", as we call it "Werbetrommel". :D


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 10, 2007)

Waywyn @ Fri Sep 07 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Sep 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy, if I get an answer at the same time or before people, who post *after* me. Especially, if it is a simple question, that has an equally simple answer. A "yes" or "no" would have done it. Otherwise I get the impression, I am being deliberately ignored. And that does not make me happy.
> ...



Yes. Feel free to hit my up my e-mail or AIM, anytime. As far as a stand-alone, that is something that I am currently investigating. The costs of such a feat, though, may not be able to be justified with the current selling price. Would people be willing to pay an extra $25-30 for a standalone product?


----------



## wonshu (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm... Kontakt2 already works as stand-alone so I would think that should be sufficient.

But of course I can be wrong.

Best
Hans

BTW: love the sounds.


----------



## Ed (Sep 11, 2007)

wonshu @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Hmm... Kontakt2 already works as stand-alone so I would think that should be sufficient.
> .



I dont mean stand alone with Cubase, I mean stand alone as in you dont need any additional samplers.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 19, 2007)

The Tsaiko website,

http://www.tsaikodrums.com (Tsaiko Website)

has been updated with new demos, user testimonies, and just a few of the projects that it can currently be heard in.[/url]


----------



## wonshu (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, these are the most organic sounding drums that I have ever had on my system or heard in any library. This was so worth the money.

Sean: I really really hope that all goes well for you and if your next library is as good as this then the big dawgs will have to put on some extra clothing!!!

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 5, 2007)

wonshu @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> Man, these are the most organic sounding drums that I have ever had on my system or heard in any library. This was so worth the money.
> 
> Sean: I really really hope that all goes well for you and if your next library is as good as this then the big dawgs will have to put on some extra clothing!!!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you



Thanks, I am glad you are enjoying them. Also stay tuned! I have a nice surprise that should be just in time for Halloween


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 4, 2007)

DUH! I *just* got around to checking out the Multis (I'd only used the single patches up until now): WOW!
What excellent, creative programming. It's like getting dozens and dozens of extra, large drums, as the colors are quite different from one to the next. Really, what a deal! Don't pass up the multis, people. o-[][]-o


----------



## Sean Beeson (Dec 4, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> DUH! I *just* got around to checking out the Multis (I'd only used the single patches up until now): WOW!
> What excellent, creative programming. It's like getting dozens and dozens of extra, large drums, as the colors are quite different from one to the next. Really, what a deal! Don't pass up the multis, people. o-[][]-o



Haha, I JUST posted another thread about the expander and now it got bumped  haha


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 31, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I bought this library last week and it's amazing. It's quite nice how much variety you can get from a sample set that essentially uses four keys on the keyboard.

It's not just a large cinematic library. It really is so much more. 

Great stuff!

Brent


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jan 3, 2008)

koolkeys @ Mon Dec 31 said:


> I just wanted to say that I bought this library last week and it's amazing. It's quite nice how much variety you can get from a sample set that essentially uses four keys on the keyboard.
> 
> It's not just a large cinematic library. It really is so much more.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brent. I am glad you enjoy and appreciate the versatility of Tsaiko  I am hoping to have a library update sometime soon too  More patches on their way.


----------



## _taylor (Jan 3, 2008)

the one thing i got myself for xmas. :mrgreen: great library!

thanks 8)


----------



## esteso (May 17, 2008)

Is the website gone? I'm forbidden to access it (whatever that means) safari 10.4

thx


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 17, 2008)

esteso @ Sat May 17 said:


> Is the website gone? I'm forbidden to access it (whatever that means) safari 10.4
> 
> thx



I have actually taken Tsaiko down to do a lot of upates and tweaks. Expect a re-release in the near future!


----------



## ComposerDude (May 19, 2008)

Of course, you *could* keep selling the original Tsaiko, with a minimal-cost upgrade for when the new version is available...


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 19, 2008)

ComposerDude @ Mon May 19 said:


> Of course, you *could* keep selling the original Tsaiko, with a minimal-cost upgrade for when the new version is available...



I could, but that isn't the agreement I had with my distributor  There will be a minimal-cost upgrade for previous buyers as well.


----------



## ComposerDude (May 19, 2008)

Well then, looking forward to getting the Tsaiko lib when it once again becomes available...


----------



## musicpete (May 19, 2008)

Me too. Just yesterday I used it again in a quick demo mockup to add that kind of beautiful slam you can only get with Tsaiko. I always come back to the Eco-Patches which are so amazingly useful.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 9, 2008)

any date when this will be back up?


----------



## janila (Jun 11, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> any date when this will be back up?


+1


----------



## johncarter (Jun 14, 2008)

Its too bad you cant buy it anymore, you probably lost hundred of orders in the last three months :D


----------



## midphase (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know about hundreds of orders...but he lost at least one from me as I could have used it on a project that I just wrapped up.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 14, 2008)

Lost my order as well....but ill probably get it when its available again i guess.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just didn't want to sell hundreds of copies just to have a replacement piece of software with hundreds of more patches, performances, MIDI loops, multis, ect.

I know I may have lost out on a few sales, and that sucks, but I really just didn't want to alienate all the buyers in the previous three months, because I have been that customer before in that position, and it is really frustrating, especially when I would have to personally deal with every disgruntled e-mail! hehe

The library is becoming quite ambitious, so it is taking me longer than expected to finish and polish.

Sorry that you could get it, and thanks for your patience !


----------



## _taylor (Jun 15, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> more patches, performances, MIDI loops, multis, ect.



oooow is that a hint to what's next for tsaiko? 


>8o


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 15, 2008)

you haven't lost my sale but it would have been nice to use it on the ending orchestration part to this japanese song. I still want it though^__-


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 23, 2008)

Actualy...when is this coming back online?
I be needin some Tiakos, and the ones i got aint doing the job so well...

Soon?


----------



## dannthr (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't wait, sean, I love Tsaikos as-is!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jul 25, 2008)

*Tsaiko*



Pzy-Clone @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Actualy...when is this coming back online?
> I be needin some Tiakos, and the ones i got aint doing the job so well...
> 
> Soon?



Hey,

Sorry I didn't reply earlier, I am in Atlanta atm. Actually, I lost my mac main HD last week, which had a lot of my newer work on Tsaiko on it. Luckily I backup my work every week, so while Tsaiko is coming very soon, it has been pushed back at least a week and a half.

I didn't plan for it to be this long, and I have lost a few customers unfortunately, but I am working as much as I can in my free time!

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Sean! :( FWIW (and I know some of you will think I'm not being considerate) take your time to make it as great as you want it to be - we'll all benefit. 8) 

Oh and great example of the importance of backing up regularly.


----------



## esteso (Oct 2, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Sat May 17 said:


> esteso @ Sat May 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the website gone? I'm forbidden to access it (whatever that means) safari 10.4
> ...



Hey Sean, I'd have to say the near future has come and gone. What's happening? I'd really love to give you some money!

thx


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually....

I teamed up with Nine Volt Audio to further develop Tsaiko. As some of you may or may not know, I co-produced Nine Volt Audio's loop library Action Drums: Taiko Edition.

Tsaiko will be taking on a new name in a few weeks, simply: TAIKO. It will be distributed by Nine Volt Audio via DVD and digital distribution.

Sorry it has taken so long, but there has been about six months of work put in to the library since the last updated release of Tsaiko. Although the sound sources are the same, the library has been re-worked from the bottom up, with tons of new patches (standard, fx and multis), extensive scripting, better organization
and tons of midi performances (many of which have up to 16 parts). Kyle will be doing a video demo to showcase all the features upon its release.

Past owners of Tsaiko will be emailed concerning an upgrade path, however,
the final price has not yet been determined. We are very, VERY close to being done!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 2, 2008)

W 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) W!


----------



## _taylor (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 3, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Thu Oct 02 said:


> Actually....
> 
> I teamed up with Nine Volt Audio to further develop Tsaiko. As some of you may or may not know, I co-produced Nine Volt Audio's loop library Action Drums: Taiko Edition.
> 
> ...



HEHE... what I wan't to know is: As a Tsaiko owner, and as someone who litterally bought Action Drums: Taiko edition yesterday - Did I just get fucked in the ass? :D


----------



## tfishbein82 (Oct 3, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 03 said:


> HEHE... what I wan't to know is: As a Tsaiko owner, and as someone who litterally bought Action Drums: Taiko edition yesterday - Did I just get fucked in the ass? :D


You'll probably have to pay extra for that.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn... I was hoping for a free ride :D


----------



## dannthr (Oct 3, 2008)

Sean's work on the AD:TE loops are worth a REX player alone.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 4, 2008)

That is an interesting situation, and in fact, if you just ordered it, I would e-mail Kyle and cancel your order or explain to him your situation !

Regardless, we don't plan on messing with anyone's ass


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 4, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 03 said:


> Sean Beeson @ Thu Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually....
> ...



considering you offered to "do' McCain in another thread, I dont know why that would be a problem. : )


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 4, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> [considering you offered to "do' McCain in another thread, I dont know why that would be a problem. : )



haha...Oh dear, lets not go there.
I want pretty pictas in my head when i go to sleep... :shock:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 4, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> That is an interesting situation, and in fact, if you just ordered it, I would e-mail Kyle and cancel your order or explain to him your situation !
> 
> Regardless, we don't plan on messing with anyone's ass



Hi.. yeah, I ordered it.. but as a download. So it's not like it can be cancelled. And yeah, I JUST ordered it prior to reading this thread :D

What are the odds.

Ad for screwing McCain... that was for the good of the world! I'm sure the upcoming Taiko libraries will be great... Buuuuuuut....


----------



## Hal (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah u merged that's why ur website was down for long time
so u wont have a web site anymore? it will be ninevolt's ?


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 5, 2008)

Hal @ Sun Oct 05 said:


> Ah u merged that's why ur website was down for long time
> so u wont have a web site anymore? it will be ninevolt's ?



Essentially yes, the TAIKO website will be on ninevolts site


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 5, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Sat Oct 04 said:


> egardless, we don't plan on messing with anyone's ass


Sounds good. And what about a butt kicking sneak preview?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 5, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Sun Oct 05 said:


> Ad for screwing McCain... that was for the good of the world! I'm sure the upcoming Taiko libraries will be great... Buuuuuuut....



Well..i seriously doubt that anything coming out of McCains ass will be of benefit to the world 

butt, (hihi i said butt) im also waiting for this Taiko thang ...so bring it on!!!!

Besides, we already have Direct-from-Dick technology, as well ass (hihi i said ass again ) the new ASS software...that should be more then enuff to cover any needs we might have, even in this quite anal community lol.

ok, but seriously, when is it due?


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 6, 2008)

When is it due? Hoping for a release very soon  

I officially can't say haha, but I would venture to say no more than a fortnight and quite possibly earlier if things sail smoothly by.

S'all down to the nitty-gritty make 'er pretty stuff at the moment


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2008)

Sean Beeson @ Mon Oct 06 said:


> When is it due? Hoping for a release very soon
> 
> I officially can't say haha, but I would venture to say no more than a fortnight and quite possibly earlier if things sail smoothly by.
> 
> S'all down to the nitty-gritty make 'er pretty stuff at the moment



I wrote Ninevolt btw. We will see what happens


----------



## dannthr (Oct 6, 2008)

Christian, the REX loops in Action Drums: Taiko Edition, the beat flex system, and the multiple beat elements are why you buy the 9-volt REX library--not for the individual taiko beats.

At least with both, you can supplement your REX loops with individual strikes/hits, and beats from Tsaiko and have it all work seamlessly.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2008)

dannthr @ Mon Oct 06 said:


> Christian, the REX loops in Action Drums: Taiko Edition, the beat flex system, and the multiple beat elements are why you buy the 9-volt REX library--not for the individual taiko beats.
> 
> At least with both, you can supplement your REX loops with individual strikes/hits, and beats from Tsaiko and have it all work seamlessly.



I'm nt quite sure what you are getting at 

But I have both... my concern is that I should have waited o/~


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2008)

I have bought both too, but...., no problem for me. :D

I am so impressed of the sound from taiko drums that I have now 3 in my studio and am recording them... . o-[][]-o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2008)

germancomponist @ Mon Oct 06 said:


> I have bought both too, but...., no problem for me. :D
> 
> I am so impressed of the sound from taiko drums that I have now 3 in my studio and am recording them... . o-[][]-o



Well... I just got it the day earlier, and have yet to try it or have any use of it...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2008)

Oops, I meant that I have 3 real Taiko drums borrowed from a music store and am recording them... .


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, dunno if it's worth three times the price of the previous version... hmm... well, I guess I'll get it anyway sometimes (hopefully there will be a sale of some type or even better: group buy).


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 17, 2008)

does anyone know what the difference is between the old and the new version?

...i didnt xpect 150USd, but if its good tthen that doesnt realy matter that much .


----------



## tfishbein82 (Oct 17, 2008)

Veeeeeeeeeeery nice upgrade price for existing users.


----------



## lux (Oct 17, 2008)

deal


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 17, 2008)

Fastest 40 bucks I've ever decided on spending.  =o


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 17, 2008)

> Ooops. Anyone else having trouble accessing the download files on NineVolt's site? I can register no prob, but no files show up on the download page. I've tried on both Safari and Firefox.



Hi Ned...
You missed this statement (directly below the Download Purchase link):

"Download customers PLEASE NOTE: because we need to verify that upgrade purchases of TAIKO are made by previous owners of Tsaiko, we will be manually activating all download purchases made from this discount link within 12 hours of your purchase (MUCH sooner in most cases). We will email you when the download is available. "

But I already activated your purchase and you should have received a 2nd email with download info. The store and everything is working fine!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 17, 2008)

So true is that, that I had already deleted my post! Oh well, maybe it'll serve someone else. But really, I have to blame you for making such good products that my/our fingers fly faster than our minds can process the info! 

Good luck on many sales!!!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 17, 2008)

TAIKO is brilliant

By the way, it translates perfectly if you're an old Tsaiko user, except it's much easier to find all the files:

Here is my old TSAIKO demo using the brand, spanking new TAIKO:
Lifestream (1:24) performed using TAIKO


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 17, 2008)

NineVoltAudio @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> "Download customers PLEASE NOTE: because we need to verify that upgrade purchases of TAIKO are made by previous owners of Tsaiko, we will be manually activating all download purchases made from this discount link within 12 hours of your purchase (MUCH sooner in most cases). We will email you when the download is available. "



Hmm ... I own Tsaiko ... but never got an upgrade mail. Am I missing something?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 17, 2008)

Hannes_F @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> NineVoltAudio @ Fri Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > "Download customers PLEASE NOTE: because we need to verify that upgrade purchases of TAIKO are made by previous owners of Tsaiko, we will be manually activating all download purchases made from this discount link within 12 hours of your purchase (MUCH sooner in most cases). We will email you when the download is available. "
> ...



Same here.... . :roll:

Oops, I watched the video at Ninevolt`s hompage. Sooo many different instruments/patches! So, who will post a first "Taiko-Symphony"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 17, 2008)

If you didn't get the e-mail, I would recommend talking to Kyle and he can get you set up!


----------



## esteso (Oct 17, 2008)

dannthr @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> TAIKO is brilliant
> Here is my old TSAIKO demo using the brand, spanking new TAIKO:
> Lifestream (1:24) performed using TAIKO



Nice piece!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a small favour/suggestion to make: it would be good if we had mp3s of the MIDI performances so that we don't have to load each one (and the respective multis) in order to choose the right one for a given cue/project.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah oh wow is right.
I bought the original Tsaiko but to be honest, I have never used it once because I didn't fully understand/appreciate the organisation etc, but this new version is easy to use and will get lots of use from me. Even more than the Action Drums:Tsaiko Drums version I believe.
rsp


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 19, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Here's a cue I just finished (Titanic hits the iceberg) that features Taiko (and a smidgen of SD's Zagkaran grooves in the first part) prominently. My fave feature? The auto-humanize function:
> 
> http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/IcebergHit.mp3



TAIKO sounds good! What patches did you use? What kind of EQing? Platinum Sticks?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ 18/10/2008 said:


> The high string melody might be shored up with voice-leading harmonies with violas and possibly an arpeggiating ostinato figure with 2nd violins but that's just my take man.



Wow, that's the kind of feedback I like/need! You're absolutely right, that's one of my weaknesses, melodic high string lines. This is a very, very rush composition. There's flute/oboe mixed in which might affect the sound too. I used SSIS Ensemble and Viola Sourd + VSL Chamber, I think. I'll try your suggestions when I revisit the cue.

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad you like it Sean! High compliment coming from you. 8) 

It's plain vanilla patches (4 of them) + All Sticks (I think that' what it's called). I played around with the mic settings to get a medium distance on 3 of them, keeping the far mics for the 4th (filling in the back of the soundstage). I used the suggested EQ setting that comes with it, along with the Kontakt Limiter. In Logic, I sent it to Sound Designer with a Todd AO impulse.


----------



## Reegs (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to upgrade too (but I need to get my paycheck first!)

Very intense cue Ned! I like it 

What anvils were you using?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2008)

Reegs @ 19/10/2008 said:


> I need to upgrade too (but I need to get my paycheck first!)
> 
> Very intense cue Ned! I like it
> 
> What anvils were you using?



Good ol' G-Town (hurray Tobias!)


----------



## dkristian (Oct 20, 2008)

Great cue Ned! Nice to hear the Taiko drums in context.

I just purchased the library. 

Now that I have ChineeKong, Impact Steel, Drums of War, Cinetoms, Action Drums Taiko, and Taiko, I'm all set for game and action film work, or at I can at least have revenge on noisy neighbors.


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool, just received an email stating that the owners of 'Action Drums: Taiko Edition' are also getting a discount! 8) 

Damn, now the temptation is too big for me.. I have to buy it..! (stupid low dollar )


----------

